# الرجاء المساعدة مطلوب تصميم فرن شرنك حراري للتغليف



## spotcolor (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الافاضل ارجو منكم تزويدنا بطريقة وتصميم فرن التغليف الخاص بالشرنك الحراري او الفرن المستخدم في مكنات التغليف التي تعتمد على رولات الشرنك الحراري
حيث اننا لانستطيع شراء المكنة في الوقت الحالي بسبب بعض الظروف الامنية فقررنا صناعته وتطبيقه محليا 
ولكن ينقصنا معرفة آلية عمله وممايتكون وطريقة توزيع الهواء الساخن داخله ليخرج المنتج مغلفا بالنايلون بشكل جميل والإستغناء عن الطريقة اليدوية باستخدام السيشوار الصناعي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسين هلك (4 مايو 2013)

spotcolor قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الافاضل ارجو منكم تزويدنا بطريقة وتصميم فرن التغليف الخاص بالشرنك الحراري او الفرن المستخدم في مكنات التغليف التي تعتمد على رولات الشرنك الحراري
> حيث اننا لانستطيع شراء المكنة في الوقت الحالي بسبب بعض الظروف الامنية فقررنا صناعته وتطبيقه محليا
> ...


 
it's easy 
7a2olak 3ala tare2a for free tab3an bas ted3ely tab3an 
call me @ 0096581236375
or send message 3ala elmontada hna 2oly no3 elmontag ehh wrbna ykremak isa


----------



## hbahgat98216 (21 يناير 2016)

ممكن حضرتك تبعتلي الطريقة علي الميل [email protected]
والف شكر لحضرتك


----------

